# Type of OIL to be USE for Maxima 2008 SE 3.5



## kanhaiya (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi,

I have a nissan maxima 2008 SE 3.5, it has 98k odometer reading.
But observing it mileage is very less, I am using normal oil.

Is the move to synthetic will help or what type of sythetic.

I was going through manual and it says 5W-30 need to be used. So Viscosity SAE 5W-30 *2.

Also staying in Texas, is this 5W-30 will be good in temperature of Texas.

Thanks,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

5W-30 will be fine in Texas and just about anywhere else. Conventional oil will do fine, but synthetic oil is better oil and might be worth switch to if the vehicle sees towing or extended service intervals. I use Walmart's SuperTech Full-synthetic 5w-30 in my Pathfinder's VQ40DE and Frontier's VG33ER engine, as well as any other vehicle I've had for the past dozen years or so. At $18 for a 5-quart jug, it's hard to beat!


----------

